# Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2 Enthoo 719



## Patrick_87 (30. September 2019)

Hallo Leute 

Da es sich ein paar Leute hier gewünscht haben , zeige ich euch hier den Umbau bzw. Umzug meines Systems aus dem R6 in das Luxe 2.


[size=+1]Wieso überhaupt das ganze ?[/size]

Mitte März hatte ich mein System erst aus dem Corsair Carbide 275r in das Fractal R6 gebaut. Damals noch mit einer 360mm Aio hatte ich mich entschieden eine richtige Wasserkühlung zu verbauen. Gekühlt werden sollte weiterhin nur die Cpu , allerdings 
dieses mal mit 2x 360mm Radiatoren , D5 Pumpen AGB Kombi und alles verbunden mit 16/12er Schlauch. Da das ganze allerdings nicht ins Corsair Case unterzubringen war , musste das R6 her. 
Mit meiner Asus Strix 2080ti war ich von der Kühlleistung eigentlich super zufrieden , darum habe ich mich dafür entschieden wieder nur die Cpu zu kühlen. Leider eine blöde Entscheidung , denn schon 6 Monate später , diese Woche also , ging das ganze von vorne los.

So oft diese vertikal verbauten Grafikkarten gesehen, so tolle Wasserkühlblöcke die es dafür gibt... Ja irgendwie war klar das es irgendwie doch dazu kommen wird das ich sowas haben möchte 
Da mir 2x 360mm Radiatoren zu wenig waren für Grafikkarte und Prozessor musste also mehr Kühlfläche her. In meinem R6 war allerdings kein weiterer Radiator mehr unter zu bringen. So musste also diese Woche wieder ein neues Gehäuse her.

Ich habe mich etwas umgeschaut und bei Caseking links eine Werbeanzeige gesehen in dem das Luxe 2 gezeigt wurde. Beschreibung hörte sich gut an, wurde bestellt. Zusammen mit einem Gpu Block von Phanteks , weiteren Fittings , Radiatoren usw.

Da ich oft gelesen habe das Gehäusebeschreibungen nicht immer so ganz richtig sind habe ich zu meinem Glück gleich mehrere Radiatoren bestellt. Einfach um zu sehen was ich maximal da rein bekomme. Ohne mitten im Umbau dann noch Radiatoren bestellen zu müssen weil irgendwas nicht passt.



[size=+1]Zum Umbau:[/size]

In einem Video zum Luxe 2 habe ich gesehen das der Ram maximal 55mm hoch sein darf, im selben Video wurde dann gezeigt das zb. der T Force Nighthawk nicht passen würde mit einem 360mm Radiator im Deckel. Da mein Corsair RGB Pro Ram auch relativ hoch ist habe ich mal nachgesehen , liegt aber etwas unter 55mm.
Ich habe dann mal nachgesehen wie hoch denn der T Force Ram ist und musste feststellen das dieser auch knapp unter 55mm liegt. Mit den Angaben im Video konnte also etwas nicht ganz richtig sein.
Das ganze hat den Umbau erst einmal Tage verschoben, ich war mir einfach unsicher ob das ganze passen wird. Einfach mal ranhalten und nachsehen ging ja nicht. Dazu müsste ich erst mein ganzes System samt Wakü ausbauen um an das Board und den Ram zu kommen.
Nach ein paar Tagen habe ich dann aber einfach los gelegt und hatte Glück. Der Radiator im Deckel geht an dem Arbeitsspeicher vorbei. Verdeckt ihn natürlich etwas, aber das war klar. Selbst mit einem dünnen 30mm Radiator und Lüftern würde ich den Ram etwas verdecken, aber das war mir klar, mir ging es nur darum an den Riegeln vorbei zu kommen und nicht anzustoßen.

Hier dann mal ein paar Bilder wie es los ging:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe dann erst probiert wie es in der Beschreibung steht mit 2x 360 und 2x 480mm.
Unmöglich, keine Chance. Ohne Anschlüsse vielleicht mit biegen und brechen, aber mit Anschlüssen dran , keine Chance.
Als nächstes kam dann 3x360 und in der Front 480mm.
Einen 360mm Radiator habe ich in der Seitenwand von hinten montiert. Also im Kabelmanagement Bereich montiert und dann Lüfter im Gehäuse davor. So wollte ich es sowieso haben, damit meine RGB Lüfter von der vorderen Seite zu sehen sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hat alles gut gepasst, allerdings der 480er in der Front, es war möglich , aber es hat mir so nicht gefallen. Die Anschlüsse liegen direkt an dem Top Radiator im Deckel und wenn überhaupt , dann ging dies nur wenn ich die Schläuche mit Winkeln nach rechts und links zur Seite weg montiere.
Das hat mir aber so überhaupt nicht gefallen. Und da ich oft mal etwas tausche, nachziehen möchte oder irgendwas kontrollieren will habe ich mich dagegen entschieden , denn an die Fittings wäre man nicht mehr dran gekommen. Nur wenn man gleich den ganzen Radiator ausbaut.
Auf Caseking steht man könnte die Lüfter in der Front auch unter die Abdeckung montieren. Also Radiator im Gehäuse und die Lüfter dann unter die Abdeckung der Front. Habe ich probiert, nicht möglich mit 480mm Radiator. Man kriegt nur 3 Lüfter unter die Abdeckung. Der 4. passt nicht weil dort die Frontanschlüsse
vom Gehäuse sitzen.

Ich habe dann alles probiert um irgendwie den 480er in die Front zu kriegen, aber das war wie gesagt nur mit biegen und brechen möglich, hat mir aber nicht zugesagt so.
Schaut selbst:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ein paar Stunden überlegen habe ich dann umgebaut zu 4x 360mm. Zum Glück hatte ich gleich mehrere Radiatoren bestellt und somit wurde es dann 360mm 60mm dick im Boden, 360mm 45mm dick im Deckel, 360mm 35mm dick in die Seitenwand und 360mm 30mm dick in der Front.
So hat alles gepasst, meine LED Lüfter kommen zur Geltung , man kommt weiterhin überall dran, kann zur not auch einen Schlauch wechseln, Fitting nachziehen ohne gleich alles ausbauen zu müssen , und vom Aussehen hat es mir auch mehr zugesagt. Zumal ob nun 3x360 + 480 oder 4x 360,
So einen Unterschied macht das nun auch nicht aus. Mit 4x 360mm habe ich nun 12 x 120mm , mit dem 480er in der Front wäre es ein 120er an Kühlfläche mehr gewesen. Also zu vernachlässigen.

[size=+1]So ging es dann weiter:[/size]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+1]Weiter geht's in zweiten Post, maximal Anzahl an Bilder erreicht [/size]


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Schluss dachte ich mir , dass es irgendwie schöner wäre wenn auch der Agb beleuchtet wäre. Also habe ich mir schnell noch mal die gleiche Pumpe bestellt, allerdings dieses mal mit RGB Beleuchtung.
Wurde dann auch direkt eingebaut und ein Schlauch von oben noch etwas anders verlegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[size=+1]Kleines Negatives Erlebnis noch nebenbei:[/size]

Eigentlich bin ich es immer gewohnt das alles dicht ist , denn ich überprüfe bei wirklich jedem Fitting die Dichtungen , ziehe alles ordentlich handfest an, überprüfe später nochmals jede Verbindung auf festen Sitz und eigentlich gibt es dann nie Probleme.
Dieses mal mit den neuen Alphacool Radiatoren war das ganze leider anders. Ich bemerkte beim befüllen das sich plötzlich ein Wasserfleck unter dem Gehäuse gebildet hat.
Ich natürlich direkt Schweißausbrüche bekommen, Pumpe ausgestellt und mit einer Taschenlampe überall nachgesehen.... Die Radiatoren von Alphacool haben ab 45mm dicke ja immer mehrere Ausgänge. Bei jedem Radiator liegen dann Verschlussschrauben dabei um bis auf zwei öffnungen alle anderen verschließen zu können.
Leider waren gleich zwei davon absolut nicht dicht zu kriegen. Beide hatten eine intakte Dichtung , beide waren fest genug angezogen.
Auch noch fester anziehen brachte nichts, es lief richtig raus aus beiden Verschlussschrauben. Schon sehr Ã¤rgerlich...

Ich will mir nicht vorstellen was gewesen wäre wenn es der Radiator im Deckel gewesen wäre. Dieser liegt nämlich direkt über meine vertikal verbaute Grafikkarte. Das Wasser wäre somit direkt zwischen PCB und Kühler gelaufen. Das wäre echt der Albtraum gewesen... 
Ich habe dann erst zwei EK Verschlussschrauben die ich noch in reserve hatte verwendet und schon war das ganze Dicht. Später dann habe ich noch weitere bestellt und gleich die anderen auch alle getauscht. Denn mein Vertrauen in die Dinger von Alphacool war weg.
Super war auch als ich die Radiatoren ausgepackt hatte , hörte ich in einem etwas klackern. Nach vielen hin und her schwanken fiel dann unten ein Metall Stückchen raus... Scheint echt eine tolle Qualität zu sein.. 
Zur Sicherheit habe ich dann die anderen Radiatoren auch etwas abgeklopft und aus einem anderen kam noch mal ein Metall Stück raus gefallen. Lötrückstände ? Ich weiß es nicht.. Alphacool war jedenfalls das letzte mal für mich.

Als Fazit kann ich nur sagen ich bin super zufrieden mit dem Umbau, gerade die Grafikkarte profitiert extrem von der Wasserkühlung. In Furmark lag ich immer so bei 70 - 71 Â°
Mit dem Wakü Block nun liege ich bei maximal 38 - 39 ° , mehr habe ich bis jetzt nicht geschafft.

Auch der Umbau der Grafikkarte war super, die Beschreibung war super verständlich , jedes Wärmeleitpad war nummeriert , es wurde genau gezeigt welches Pad wohin muss, jeder Schritt gut erklärt. 
Das Gehäuse macht einen guten Eindruck von der Qualität , nur das in der Beschreibung mit der Radiatorfläche etwas übertrieben wurde fand ich nicht ganz so schön, aber naja.
Wer sich das Gehäuse auch kaufen möchte und seine Karte wie ich vertikal verbauen will , als kleinen Tipp : 
In der Beschreibung steht "vertikales GPU Bracket ist enthalten , Riserkabel muss separat gekauft werden"
Leider ist damit die Grafikkarte gemeint die man im zweitsystem verbauen kann. Es ist ja möglich das Gehäuse mit zwei Systemen zu bestücken. Wer aber seine Grafikkarte im Hauptsystem vertikal verbauen will muss sich ein richtiges Bracket kaufen. Denn das Bracket für das zweitsystem passt nicht für die Grafikkarte im Hauptsystem.
Ich habe leider den Fehler gemacht und ein Riserkabel gekauft. Dann musste ich feststellen das ich mir ein passendes Bracket kaufen muss und dort natürlich das Kabel schon mit dabei ist.
Nun habe ich das erste Kabel natürlich umsonst gekauft...

Benötigt wird dieses hier:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07MW73HTJ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Falls Fragen aufkommen , her damit  

Schönen Abend wünsche ich noch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[size=+2]* EDIT  :[/size]*
Heute als kleines Update :
Ich hatte schon länger Überlegt ob in dieses große Gehäuse nicht auch lieber ein größerer Ausgleichsbehälter rein sollte ?!
Pumpen AGB Kombi wollte ich auf keinen Fall tauschen, also habe ich bei Caseking mal gefragt was so in Frage kommen könnte, was passt und möglich wäre. Allerdings wurde mir gesagt sie hätten nichts passendes da.
Ich habe dann selbst etwas geschaut und folgendes enddeckt 
EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 - 204mm

Laut Beschreibung genau die gleichen Maße, nur eben doppelt so lang. Also einfach auf blöd bestellt , wenns nicht passt hab ich halt pech ;D
Dann gerade eben mit einer Spritzflasche den AGB von oben leer gesaugt, Tube rausgeschraubt , die neue lange Tube reingeschraubt und siehe da... passt wie angegossen...
Flüssigkeit habe ich wie man sieht auch gegen leicht violette Flüssigkeit getauscht. 
Außerdem habe ich mir für meinen AGB einen anderen Deckel besorgt , dieser hat nicht wie der originale nur eine Öffnung sondern mehrere. Mit einer Öffnung im Deckel brauchte ich diese natürlich zum befüllen des Systems.
Jetzt wo ich mehrere Öffnungen habe kann ich das Wasser über den Deckel zurück in den AGB führen. Habe nun sogar ein Steigröhrchen im Deckel damit das Wasser dann nicht einfach vom Deckel in den Ausgleichsbehälter plätschert. So wird es nicht ganz bis zur Mitte in den AGB geleitet.
Vorher hatte ich extreme Probleme beim neubefüllen, die ganze von unten aufsteigende Luft wurde jedes mal immer wieder direkt von der Pumpe eingesaugt. So habe ich kaum die Luft aus dem Kreislauf bekommen.
Jetzt wo alles von oben zugeführt wird habe ich das Problem nicht mehr. Außerdem wurde so natürlich unten der Zugang frei, diesen konnte ich so mit einem Ablasshahn versehen. Wollte ich schon lange haben. So lässt sich der Kreislauf super entleeren.

Naja und wie ihr selbst sehen könnt , ich habe nun auch das ganze Schlauch Chaos behoben. Kein hin und her mehr, sondern immer den kürzesten Weg gewählt. Eigentlich wollte ich ja zwischen Cpu und Gpu so viele Radiatoren haben wie möglich damit sich zwischen den beiden Heizquellen das Wasser ordentlich abkühlen kann.
Tatsächlich macht das so jetzt aber überhaupt keinen Unterschied. Vorher war GPU - Radi - Radi - Radi - CPU. Nun habe ich GPU - Radi - CPU und dann die ganzen anderen Radiatoren. Macht 0 Unterschied, sieht dafür aber hundert mal ordentlicher und aufgeräumter aus.
Ja manchmal braucht es etwas seine Zeit bis man selbst merkt das es anders doch besser aussehen würde 
Hier mal Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sagte ja schon , ich ändere gerne viel, nach und nach immer wieder mal etwas, ob es mir wirklich zusagt wird sich zeigen. Bis jetzt find ichs super, und sollte es mich doch stören dann kommt der kurze AGB Tube wieder rein. 
Der Umbau hat jetzt keine 10 Minuten gedauert. Genau so lässt es sich also auch in weniger als 10 Minuten wieder zurück bauen.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Ist echt ziemlich gut geworden, Glückwunsch.
Die ein oder andere Frage hätte ich doch noch. Man kann ja 2 360er und 2 480er verbauen, auch wenn das offensichtlich ekelhaft bei den Anschlüssen ist. Von dem, was ich so gesehen hab, sollte man das Problem mit den Anschlüssen (und dem Ram) leicht lösen können, indem man den oberen 360er weglässt; wie siehst du das?
Was ich weiterhin problematisch finde ist, dass du den Radiator in der Seite als Outtake konfiguriert hast. Damit ziehst du an sich vorgewärmte Luft und hast damit vielleicht die halbe Kühlleistung, daher hätte ich die Lösung mit 2 480er und einem 360er im Boden, dazu Lüfter oben und hinten bevorzugt. Wie siehst du die Sinnhaftigkeit dahinter, du hast das Gehäuse ja schließlich da, ich konnte bis jetzt nur vermuten.
Noch was zur Strix: Es gibt bei Techpowerup ein Bios, welches 1000 Watt ermöglicht, da muss man sich allerdings mit zufrieden geben, dass man nur noch die beiden Displayports hat (und die Lüfterkurve weit aggressiver ist, aber das ist für unsere Zwecke egal). Jedenfalls, meine beiden Strix saugen im Witcher etwa 400 Watt/Karte, damals habe ich noch ohne Oc getestet, als ich dann mal übertaktet habe bin ich noch nicht zum Test gekommen. Da muss man aber aufpassen, im Furmark zieht eine Karte 550 Watt und da werden es auch mal 45°C auf der Gpu, trotz Flüssigmetall und so ziemlich Raumtemperatur beim Wasser. Vom Spulenfiepen will ich nicht anfangen, und für mehr als einen einfachen Test würde ich den Furmark auch nicht nehmen, geringfügig kann man Nvidias Vorgaben zur maximalen Leistungsaufnahmen der Karte von 373 Watt zwar überschreiten, aber fast 200 Watt mehr sollte man doch lassen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Den Radiator in der Seitenwand habe ich mit Absicht als Outtake so installiert , denn nur so konnte ich meine LED Lüfter ordentlich montieren das man sie direkt im Blick hat  Ich muss wirklich sagen , damals als die Luftgekühlte Grafikkarte die Gehäuseluft ordentlich vorgewärmt hat ,  da hätte das kaum Sinn gemacht.
Aber jetzt wo 9 Lüfter einblasen und 4 ausblasen und dazu keine Grafikkarte mehr da ist die die Luft aufheizt muss ich wirklich sagen ich bin verwundert, denn selbst wenn das System 3 Stunden läuft mit gerade mal 500 rpm und ich dann die Glastür öffne und ich die Hand direkt ins Gehäuse halte ist die Luft spürbar darin kaum wärmer als draußen.
In meinem Fractal mit Grafikkarte luftgekühlt hat man direkt gespürt das die Luft darin wärmer ist.
Auch wenn ich die Hand hinten an die Seitenwand halte spürt man das dort keine Warme Luft rauskommt, vielleicht liegt es daran das die Lüfter in der Front einblasen und die gleiche noch halbwegs Kühle Luft direkt von den seitlichen Lüftern wieder rausgepustet wird ? 

Eigentlich war es ein Test , ich komme an die Lüfter in der Seite schnell ran, dazu muss ich nur die Schrauben des Radiators in der Seite etwas lockern, dann kann ich den Radiator hoch schieben und kann direkt alle Lüfter lösen und innerhalb von wenigen Minuten einen nach dem anderen drehen.
Wäre also überhaupt kein Problem die Lüfter zu drehen und einsaugend zu montieren, würde vielleicht 5-7 Minuten dauern. Allerdings brauche ich das glaube ich gar nicht machen, durch die hohe Anzahl an Lüfter scheint die Luftzirkulation wirklich so gut zu sein das die 3 Outtake Lüfter in der Seitenwand durchgehend mit Kühler Luft versorgt werden.

Aber die Möglichkeit es zu ändern habe ich natürlich , wäre wie gesagt schnell möglich.
Zu den 2x 480mm + 1x360 im Boden : Also 360 im Boden ist kein Problem, dort kriegst du so ziemlich jeden 360er untergebracht. Selbst ein 100mm dicker Radiator sollte passen. Allerdings 480 in Seite und Front, ich weiß nicht so recht. 
Einen 480er in der Seitenwand montieren wie ich es gemacht habe, also von hinten montiert habe ich nicht hinbekommen, hinten rein hat er von der Höhe nicht gepasst und mit den Anschlüssen sowieso nicht, die kriegst du dann nicht angeschraubt,
Lüfter in den hinteren Teil und den Radiator von vorne drauf könnte klappen. Nur wird es dann sicher nicht einfach mit den Anschlüssen, habe ich so aber nicht probiert ich habe gesehen das es mit dem Radiator im Deckel nicht klappt und es direkt mit 2x480mm gelassen.
Was allerdings sicher klappen würde wäre 480 in Front , 360 in Boden und Seite und 240mm im Deckel. Das wäre möglich , würde aber in der Radiatorfläche zusammen genau das gleiche ergeben wie jetzt bei mir. 


Zur Strix: Ich habe ja auch übertaktet und bin mit der Leistung und Kühlung sehr zufrieden. Ich habe sowieso schon Panik gehabt beim Umbau, denn dabei musste ich das Siegel auf der Schraube verletzen. Asus schreibt auf der Seite ja das bei einem Kühlerwechsel die Garantie definitiv futsch ist. Ich habe so viel Geld für das Teil gezahlt , ich glaube mit Bios lass ich das erstmal 
Es gab ja als die Karten raus kamen sowieso schon viele Fälle bei denen es immer wieder defekte Karten gab. Ich glaube wenn ich da jetzt rumfummeln würde und die Karte irgendwie kaputt gehen würde , dann wäre ich echt am Arsch  Für mich war das schon ein großer Schritt überhaupt den Kühler abzubauen.
Aber übertaktet habe ich sie so weit es ging +  Powertarget und Temptarget auf max natürlich. Bin so wirklich voll zufrieden und mehr muss erstmal nicht. Spulenfiepen hatte ich damals komischerweise die ersten 2 Wochen , sobald ich ein Spiel gestartet habe fing es an etwas zu fiepen. Allerdings war das plötzlich nach zwei Wochen weg. Heute ist überhaupt kein Fiepen mehr zu hören. Damals sogar nur mit Temp und Powertarget auf max hatte ich bereits ein fiepen. Heute dann selbst mit übertaktung nicht mehr. Wieso kann ich mir auch nicht erklären. Aber es ist definitiv weg.

Und zum Problem mit dem Ram : Da gibt es eigentlich kein Problem, dachte ich erst aber mit einem auch 45mm Radiator im Deckel kommt man gut an den Riegeln vorbei. Ich habe ja den Corsair Veangence RGB Pro , dieser ist ja im Vergleich zu anderen schon sehr hoch. Trotzdem habe ich noch ca 2 - 3mm zwischen Ram und Radiator.
90% der Riegel sollten kein Problem geben denn die meisten sind ja sogar flacher als meiner. Und verdecken wird man ihn eigentlich immer ein wenig. Selbst mit einem 30mm Radiator im Deckel würde man zusammen mit Lüftern ein wenig drüber stehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Front- und Seitenradiator liegen auf einer Höhe (so siehts zumindest aus), das müsste mit den Anschlüssen eigentlich klappen. Ich überlege da so viel, weil ich vermutlich bald für einen Kameraden ein System mit Wasserkühlung basteln werde, oder eher gesagt er bastelt und ich sehe zu, wie auch immer, man will ja das Beste erreichen. Würden die Anschlussgewinden im Seitenradiator dann vom Frontradi verdeckt werden? Für mich sieht das passend aus, aber Wissen ist besser als Glauben.

Ich habe beide Strix einen Monat lang getestet (war ein recht warmer Sommerurlaub), danach kam das neue Bios. Dann wurden die Karten aber wirklich unerträglich laut (3400Rpm um unter 80°C zu bleiben), da musste der Wasserkühler aber recht schnell drauf. Jetzt läuft alles wie es soll, auch wenn ich vielleicht irgendwann noch mal den Kühler abnehme um bessere Wärmeleitpads zu verbauen, obwohl ich das vermutlich erst beim nächsten Grafikkartenupgrade machen werde. Der Heatkiller macht einen hervorragenden Job.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Allerdings muss ich noch sagen, selbst wenn man jetzt 2x480 und 1x 360 verbaut bekommt. Insgesamt hat man dann ja trotzdem noch weniger Fläche als ich jetzt. 2x480 + 360 im Boden ergibt 11x 120mm Kühlfläche. Mit 4x360mm hat man 12x120mm Kühlfläche.  
Ich finde ich habe mit 4x360mm das maximale rausgeholt wenn es halbwegs gut aussehen soll. Wem das egal ist kann natürlich wie in meinem ersten Versuch 3x 360mm + 1x480mm verbauen. So hat man zwar auch nur 120mm mehr Kühlfläche und es sieht relativ blöd aus , aber es wäre dann meiner Meinung nach das wirklich maximale an Kühlfläche die möglich ist.

Wie in der Beschreibung 2x480 und 2x 360 beschrieben halte ich für absolut unmöglich. Zumindest wenn man nicht gerade vor hat das Gehäuse zu zerflexen  Platz sparen indem man den Radiator in der Front montiert und die Lüfter unter die Frontabdeckung packt ist wie gesagt nicht möglich. Bei Caseking steht das es möglich ist, ist es auch mit einem 360mm Radiator. Mit einem 480er aber nicht denn es lassen sich nur 3 Lüfter unter die Abdeckung schrauben. Und ganz wichtig: Dies ist auch nur dann möglich wenn man auf den Staubfilter in der Front verzichtet.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Ja ich hatte eben erst geschrieben das die Anschlüsse überlappen, wie du siehst habe ich das wieder raus genommen. Vielleicht würde es passen , aber wie schon gesagt wer das maximale will ist mit 4x360 besser bedient als auf den Top Radiator zu verzichten. Denn mit 2x480 und 1x 360 hätte man am Ende weniger Kühlfläche als mit 4x360mm.
Oder man versucht es mal mit 360 im Boden, 240 im Deckel und 2x 480 in Seite und Front  Habe ich aber nicht probiert da ich keinen 240er da hatte.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Naja, wir reden hier zwar über winzige Temperaturunterschiede, aber die Jagd nach dem letzten Bisschen ist immer interessant.
Ich sehe es bei "meiner" Konfiguration so, ich habe zwar erstmal weniger Fläche (11 statt 12 Lüfter), aber diese bekommen alle Frischluft, dazu habe ich noch 4, im Zweifel 3 Lüfter, die meine Abluft wieder rausschaffen. Wie wirksam sowas ist, kommt auch immer auf die Lüfterleistung an. Ich versuche immer unter 500 Umdrehungen zu bleiben, bei meinem System funktioniert das problemlos, ich hab aber auch genug Geld für Lüfter und Radiatorfläche ausgegeben und den Platz dafür. Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen bleibt die Luft lange zwischen den Lamellen und erwärmt sich dadurch mehr, da ist Frischluft sehr wichtig, bei hohen Drehzahlen (was ich jetzt mit 700+Rpm definiere) bleibt die Luft nicht so lange im Radiator, daher kann man das auch anders machen, das ist zumindest die physikalische Herangehensweise.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Naja selbst wenn man nun 240er im Deckel 2x 480 in Front und Seite und 360 im Boden verbaut. Am Ende hat man dadurch nur 120mm mehr Kühlfläche als ich jetzt. Dadurch dann aber vielleicht keine schöne Schlauchverlegung. Ob sich das dann wirklich lohnt ist die Frage. Ich könnte ja jetzt auch innerhalb von wenigen Minuten die Lüfter in der Seite drehen und hätte alle Radiatoren mit Frischluft versorgt. 
Sehe ich aber zur Zeit nicht unbedingt nötig. Denn die Luft im Gehäuse ist selbst nach mehreren Stunden betrieb kaum bis nicht wärmer als außerhalb des Gehäuse.  Meine Lüfter laufen alle mit 400 - 450 rpm , also flüsterleise und trotzdem bleibt die Luft im Gehäuse kühl.

Die Frage ist auch ob der Durchfluss nicht irgendwann mit einer Pumpe leidet ? Bei mir scheint es in Ordnung zu sein, habe allerdings keinen Sensor dafür. Aber um so mehr Radiatoren man verbaut um so mehr muss die Pumpe ja auch leisten.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Ich würde noch nicht mal einen Radiator im Deckel verbauen, sondern es nur bei Lüftern belassen um guten Airflow zu haben; optisch würde mir das auch eher in den Kram passen. Am Ende wird da wohl kaum ein Unterschied sein, messbar wird es vermutlich sein, mehr auch nicht. Wenigstens verwendest du anständige Lüfterdrehzahlen, Unhörbarkeit ist was Feines.

Die Pumpe sollte noch genug Durchfluss liefern, eine D5 ist ziemlich stark und du hast recht wenig Winkel, keine Schnelltrenner und eine normale Menge Kühler und Radiatoren im Kreislauf, da muss man sich keinen Kopf machen. Bei mir sieht das jetzt anders aus, ich brauche aber auch mehr Durchfluss, weil die 2080tis parallel angeströmt werden, gleichzeitig ist mein Kreislauf dank mehrerer Schnelltrenner und vieler Winkel recht restriktiv.


----------



## Tekkla (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

In meinen Augen erdrücken die dicken Radiatoren alles. Unten geht ja noch, aber der oben ist mir zu heftig, zumal er auch den beleuchteten Hecklüfter verdeckt. Die Pumpe steht auch irgendwie im Weg und verdeckt die Grafikkarte. Ich dachte immer, man stellt die Karte auf, um sie dominant zu präsentieren.  Ich grübel auch schon darüber wie man die Schläuche weniger konfus verlegt bekommt. Du hast dir dabei ja bestimmt was gedacht.


*Idee, ohne zu wissen ob es am Ende passt: *

Ich würde z.B. den Lüfter an der Hinterseite ganz wegnehmen. Dann beim  oberen Radi die Lüfter als Push auf dem Radi anbrigen. Den wiederun  direkt von oben mit dem Gehäuse verschrauben. Das schafft dann mind. 25  mm Abstand und mehr Spielraum für Schläuche. Gleiches beim Frontradi.  Beim Frontradi hätte das vermutlich den Vorteil, dass du vom Seitenradi  ohne diese fiese Schlaufe direkt in den Frontradi einen Schlauch legen  kannst. Und dann Bottom-Radi ohne die Pumpe zu drehen um 180° drehen. Anschlüsse vom Radi   und Pumpe sind rechts zum Front-Radi. Ggf die Pumpe einen Slot weiter   in Richtung Front-Radi verschieben - geht aber vermutlich auch ohne.   Dann wie folgt vom IN der Pumpe ausgehend verschlauchen


Im Bogen zum rechten Anschluss der GPU 
Im Bogen zum vorderen Anschluss des Top-Radiators 
Vom hinteren Anschluss Top-Top Radi in den linken der CPU 
Rechter Anschluss CPU in linken Anschluss Seiten-Radi 
Rechter Anschluss Seiten-Radi in linken Anschluss Front-Radi 
Rechter Anschluss Front-Radi in einen der Beiden Anschlüsse im Bottom-Radi* 
Anderer Anschluss Bottom-Radi an den OUT der Pumpe 
 
Mit meinen glorreichen künstlerischen Fähigkeiten visualisiert würde das ungefähr so aussehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das soll nur eine Idee und Feedback sein. Kannst es aufnehmen oder auch unter der Kategorie WTH! ablegen. Aber vielleicht hilft es dir ja irgendwie ganz oder in Teilen. 

_____________
* welcher der beiden Anschlüsse am Bottom-Radi der bessere ist, das musst du sehen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Erstmal danke für deine Ideen 
Mein Gedanke zu der Schlauch Verlegung war folgende. Ich wollte zwischen jedem heizenden Bauteil möglichst viele radiatoren dazwischen haben. 
Also nicht graka --> einen Radiator und cpu,
Sondern wenn irgendwie möglich dazwischen am besten zwei oder drei radiatoren zu haben bevor es in die Cpu geht.
Und zu der Schlaufe , auf deiner Zeichnung sieht das easy aus,  allerdings schau mal auf img0380 , dort kannst du ganz nah an die Schlaufe ran gehen.
Da siehst du das zwischen dem rechten Anschluss des Radiators in der Seite und dem Anschluss des Radis in der Front vielleicht 1,5 bis 2 cm liegen. Ich wusste jetzt nicht wirklich wie ich da über die Ecke mit nur so wenig Platz einen Schlauch verlegen sollte.

Aber noch nebenbei: genau aus dem Grund habe ich mich auch für 4x360 entschieden. So habe ich überall bei jedem verbinder die Möglichkeit etwas zu wechseln. 
Ich komme überall ran ohne gleich einen Radiator ausbauen zu müssen.
Selbst die Lüfter in der Seite könnte ich jetzt innerhalb von 5minuten drehen als intake.
Und bei mir kommt das sehr oft vor das doch wieder was geändert wird , der Schlauch anders verlegt wird. So geht das problemlos.

Mit dem 480er in der Front wäre ich nicht mehr an die Anschlüsse gekommen ohne alles ausbauen zu müssen.
Für mich ein riesen Vorteil. Aber wie schon gesagt, durch den 480er hatte ich 120mm mehr Kühlfläche gehabt , mehr nicht. Dafür aber nicht schön verlegt und ich wäre ohne komplett Ausbau nicht mehr dran gekommen.

Erst mal lasse ich es so aber mal sehen vielleicht andere ich das mit der Schlaufe noch.


----------



## Tekkla (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Es macht keinen relevanten Unterschied, ob du nach einem Kühlblock einen Radi hängst oder nicht. Nach einer gewissen Zeit hast du überall annähernd die gleichen Temperaturen. Ein Delta ist zwas meß- aber nicht mehr fühlbar. Ich dachtze auch mal so uind habe es wie du versucht. Das Schlauchverknoten war mir dann aber irgendwie zu chaotisch. Dann habe ich es auf einen auf einen Loop von der Reihe nach wie die Komponenten da waren umgestellt und keinen unterschied festgestellt - außer der Tatsache, dass es danach nicht mehr nach Kraut und Rüben aussah.  Jetzt ist es Pumpe > 420 > CPU > GPU > MO-RA > 280er > Pumpe. Das Delta zwischen dem "kältesten" Punkt direkt vor CPU und GPU und dem Messpunkt direkt danach (bevor es über einen Port raus zum MO-RA geht) beträgt ~ 1K. Damit kann man sich ausmalen welchen Unterschied es machen würde, wenn ich die Schläuche nach einem Wärmeeinträger erstmal zu einem Tauscher führen würde.



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für deine Ideen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Die Lüfter auf die andere Seite nehmen. Dann wandert der Radi um 25 mm weiter nach hinten. Das kann mit Glück den notwendigen Raum schaffen.


----------



## Sinusspass (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Man könnte es auch so machen: Pumpe einen Lüfterplatz nach rechts und um 90° drehen, sodass die Anschlüsse nach vorne zeigen. Dann in den unteren Radiator, direkt hoch in den oberen, von da aus in Cpu und Gpu, welche Reihenfolge auch immer. Dann zu Front und Seite und von da wieder zur Pumpe.
Aber eigentlich bräuchte das System mit den ganzen Rgblüftern fast schon Hardtubes......
Zum Thema Durchfluss: Es macht schon einen Unterschied, ob hinter einer Komponente ein Radiator kommt oder nicht, dieser beträgt allerdings vielleicht 1K. Ganz unbedeutend ist das nicht, allerdings wirklich nur messbar. Der Komponente sind 2K mehr egal (wobei, das kann über eine Booststufe bei der Grafikkarte entscheiden....). Wenn man niedrigen Durchfluss hat, kann das auch schon mal mehr werden, aber mit einer D5 kann man bei dem Kreislauf immer noch von etwa 100l/h ausgehen, also mehr als genug Durchfluss.


----------



## cHrIzZzI (30. September 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Omg die Verschlauchung.... Ich muss zum Augenarzt! 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Omg die Verschlauchung.... Ich muss zum Augenarzt!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk



hör auf rum zu heulen, kann ja nicht jeder so ein Meister sein wie du, nicht wahr ?


----------



## cHrIzZzI (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> hör auf rum zu heulen, kann ja nicht jeder so ein Meister sein wie du, nicht wahr ?


Oh is da jemand gleich beleidigt weil mal Kritik kommt....? 

Wer seine Pics Online stellt muss auch mal damit rechnen das es nicht jedem gefällt, und das sieht für mich nun mal nicht schön aus! 

Ich hab nicht gesagt das ich der Meister bin. 

Gesendet von meinem STF-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



cHrIzZzI schrieb:


> Oh is da jemand gleich beleidigt weil mal Kritik kommt....?
> 
> Wer seine Pics Online stellt muss auch mal damit rechnen das es nicht jedem gefällt, und das sieht für mich nun mal nicht schön aus!
> 
> ...



beleidigt ?  haha quatsch, was interessiert mich denn wie mein Rechner jemand anderes gefällt ? Steht doch bei mir zuhause, und ich bin damit zufrieden das ist die Hauptsache.
Ich habe den kleinen Bericht auch nicht gepostet weil ich es vielen zeigen wollte sondern weil ich im Forum 4 oder 5 mal gefragt worden bin ob ich Bilder machen könnte.

Wenn jemand sagt "hey, also mit den Schläuchen , das hätte ich anders gemacht" oder "mir gefällt das so nicht mit der Verlegung."  Dann hätte ich kein Wort gesagt. 
Aber wer ankommt mit "omg, die Verschlauchung … ich muss zum Augenarzt !! " der muss auch damit rechnen das eine doofe Antwort zurück kommt , oder nicht ? 

Wenn du einen halben Tag dein Wakü System auseinander baust, dann weitere 3 Tage ein neues System aufbaust, dich mit zich Radiatoren rumschlägst die nicht passen wie eigentlich laut Hersteller passen sollte, du dann nach 4 Tagen endlich fertig bist und jemand wie ich kommt und einfach blöd
sagt "sieht ******* aus,  mit Augenarzt um die Ecke kommt oder mit sonst einem Quatsch, dann würdest du sicherlich genau so eine doofe Antwort zurück geben.

Das sollte aber auch nicht böse gemeint sein, sondern ich wollte es nur "aus dem Wald rausschallen lassen , wie es reingeschallt hat.." oder so ähnlich


----------



## Venom89 (1. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Böse hat er es bestimmt nicht gemeint. War nur ein wenig zu direkt 

Ich würde die verschlauchung aber auch abändern. 
Einfach immer die kürzesten Wege nehmen. Mit Schlauch, sieht das dann einfach am besten aus und ändert nichts an den Temperaturen.
Mit Hardtubes sind ein paar "Umwege" schicker .

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist wieso du solche dicken Klumpen von Radis verwenden willst. Im niedrigen Drehzahl Bereich, hast du damit keinerlei Vorteile. Die machen die Optik irgendwie kaputt 

Nicht böse sein . Gruß


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Naja was heißt dick. Der im Deckel ist ein 45er,  es gibt von alphacool nur noch einen dünneren aber 3 noch dickere. Also liege ich damit doch schon im unteren Mittelfeld. Dünner hätte es nur den 30er gegeben.

Naja und im Boden war halt mehr als genug Platz darum habe ich dort einen 60er genommen. 
Die alphacool radiatoren haben ja im Gegensatz zu meinen EK Radiatoren viel größere Kühlrippen , lassen also bei niedriger Drehzahl viel mehr durch als die von ek.
Das spürt man auch wenn man die Hand dahinter hält.

Selbst bei 500rpm , kommt durch den 60er mehr durch als bei gleicher Drehzahl durch den 35mm  von EK.
Plan war halt bei so einem großen Gehäuse auch die fast maximale Radiator Fläche zu nutzen.
Darum habe ich mich so entschieden.

Und zu den Schläuchen , ja aus genau dem Grund habe ich mich gegen den 480er in Front entschieden. So wie es jetzt ist komme ich überall locker dran und mal sehen was die Zeit mit sich bringt. Ich ändere oftmals immer mal wieder etwas und vielleicht mache ich das ja noch.
Jetzt aber bin ich erst mal zufrieden so. Die Lüfter laufen mit unter 500rpm beinahe lautlos. Und mit der Kühlleistung liege ich bei meiner Grafikkarte z.b. jetzt in furmark bei nur noch 37 grad , einmal hatte ich 39 geschafft nach bestimmt 20minuten furmark.
Mit dem strix kühler,  Der ja schon einer der besseren ist,  lag ich sonst bei ca 71 bis 73 grad.

Also genau das was ich erreichen wollte.  Gute Kühlleistung , rgb schnickschnack , beinahe lautlos , extrem guten airflow , selbst nach 2 Stunden Betrieb ist die Luft im Gehäuse kaum wärmer als draußen.
Bei meinem R6 mit Luftgekühlter gpu war das ganz anders.
Öffnete ich da das Gehäuse um die Hand rein zu halten , Habe ich sofort gespürt das die Luft dort drin viel wärmer ist. Obwohl 6 Lüfter reingeblasen und zwei rausgeblasen haben bei mehr als doppelter Drehzahl.
Naja und das wichtigste ist,  Ich komme überall dran,  jeder Schlauch,  jedes fitting , jedes Bauteil ist erreichbar ohne groß etwas ausbauen zu müssen.
Somit kann ich im Nachhinein noch viel basteln,  fummeln und probieren. Und genau das macht ja erst richtig Spaß 

Ich finde aber rein von der Optik die radis überhaupt nicht übertrieben. Ganz im Gegenteil , mir gefällt das,  passend zum großen Gehäuse und riesen Innenraum eben große Radiatoren.


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Ich hatte ein wenig Langeweile und habe mal geschaut wie es aussieht wenn ich die Pumpe nach rechts versetze, wie manche hier schon vorgeschlagen haben 
Ja gefällt mir besser als mittig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wird wenigstens die Grafikkarte nicht mehr verdeckt


----------



## Viking30k (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Hm wie sieht es dem Airflow aus ? Ich habe ja die selbe Konstellation vor was Radiatoren angeht bekommt das Board noch genug Luft ab?

Mir wurde auch empfohlen den Radiator im Deckel wegzulassen würde aber trotzdem gerne 3 Radiatoren verbauen 


Sonst gutes System geworden ich möchte es aber mit Hardtubes angehen

Ps: hast du rechts an der Seite nur Lüfter oder auch einen Radiator? Würde bei meinem Gehäuse auch gehen


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm wie sieht es dem Airflow aus ? Ich habe ja die selbe Konstellation vor was Radiatoren angeht bekommt das Board noch genug Luft ab?
> 
> Mir wurde auch empfohlen den Radiator im Deckel wegzulassen würde aber trotzdem gerne 3 Radiatoren verbauen
> 
> ...



schau auf seite 1, da siehst du das, ich habe 4 x 360mm verbaut.
Der Airflow ist Wahnsinn , meine Lüfter drehen mit 450rpm und trotzdem heizt sich die Luft im inneren überhaupt nicht auf. Selbst nach 2 Stunden Betrieb ist die Luft im Gehäuse kein Stück wärmer als im Zimmer.
Hat mich auch gewundert, aber ich habs nun mehrfach getestet, halte ich nach 2 Stunden die Hand ins Gehäuse spürt man überhaupt keine Wärme. Bei meinem Fractal R6 davor war das komplett anders, da hat man sofort etwas warme Luft gespürt.


----------



## Viking30k (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Danke dir am pc sieht man es auch das da ein 4. Radiator ist man sollte halt nicht am Handy schauen xd. Bin am überlegen auch einen 4. Radiator mit einzubauen geht bei meinem Phanteks Enthoo elite genau so wie bei deinem.

Wakü macht echt süchtig lol


----------



## Tekkla (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Ist ja schon mal etwas weniger konfus ^^

Ersetze rot gegen grün 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Danke dir am pc sieht man es auch das da ein 4. Radiator ist man sollte halt nicht am Handy schauen xd. Bin am überlegen auch einen 4. Radiator mit einzubauen geht bei meinem Phanteks Enthoo elite genau so wie bei deinem.
> 
> Wakü macht echt süchtig lol



Allerdings , aus dem Grund habe ich mich auch für 4x360 entschieden ohne 480er,  So komme ich halbwegs besser an meine Hardware dran und kann immer wieder hier und da etwas ändern ohne großen Aufwand.


----------



## Viking30k (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Mal noch eine Frage wie hast du die Lüfter am oberen Radiator montiert ? Auf einem Bild habe ich gesehen die sind so gedreht das sie die luft nach innen befördern hast du das dann so übernommen?

Kann mich nicht entscheiden wie ich meine Lüfter drehen soll im Deckel wollte die erst die luft vom inneren des Gehäuses durch den Radiator schaufeln lassen ist anders rum besser?


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage wie hast du die Lüfter am oberen Radiator montiert ? Auf einem Bild habe ich gesehen die sind so gedreht das sie die luft nach innen befördern hast du das dann so übernommen?
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden wie ich meine Lüfter drehen soll im Deckel wollte die erst die luft vom inneren des Gehäuses durch den Radiator schaufeln lassen ist anders rum besser?



Bei mir blasen sie frische Luft durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse. Ich habe Push immer als besser empfunden , darum habe ich mich hier auch dafür entschieden.
Das Bild das du ansprichst , Ist von dem Radiator im Boden. Das Blech auf dem der Radiator montiert wird,  kommt mit dem Blech nach unten 

Du dachtest wohl es wäre der top Radiator. Der Radiator im Deckel wird aber im Luxe2 ohne so ein rausnehmbares Blech montiert.
In meinem fractal R6 gab es im Deckel auch so ein Halteblech , im luxe2 aber nicht.


----------



## Baboy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Hi, ich möchte mir auch ein Luxe 2 zulegen und denke an eine 3x Radiator Konfig. Vielleicht kannst du mit deiner Erfahrung etwas aushelfen. 
Geplant hätte ich 2x 360mm im Boden und Deckel und 1x 420mm in der Front. Seitlich nur Lüfter.  
Würden sich der Deckel 360er und Front 420er in die Quere kommen mit den Anschlüssen? Aufgrund des Kreislaufs würde ich gerne alle Radiatoren als Crossflow nehmen und hätte damit immer einen Anschluss an jedem Ende des Radiators. Speziell beim Frontradiator 420 würde mich da interessieren, wie genau die Positionierung ist, da er ja kürzer ist als ein 480er. Ist er dann mittig oder eher oben/unten anliegend?  Welche Anschlüsse werden da kritisch, wenn ich ihn mit dem Deckel 360er verbinden möchte. Notfalls muss ich dann eben auf einen Crossflow verzichten, wenn das Anbinden nicht einfach zu realisieren wäre. 

Zur Frage warum ich ausgerechnet 420 und nicht 480 vorne verbauen möchte: Nominell hat der 420x140 minimal mehr Fläche als der 480x120 und ich habe noch 140mm Lüfter übrig..


----------



## Patrick_87 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Heute als kleines Update :
Ich hatte schon länger überlegt ob in dieses große Gehäuse nicht auch lieber ein größerer Ausgleichsbehälter rein sollte ?!
Pumpen AGB Kombi wollte ich auf keinen Fall tauschen, also habe ich bei Caseking mal gefragt was so in Frage kommen könnte, was passt und möglich wäre. Allerdings wurde mir gesagt sie hätten nichts passendes da.
Ich habe dann selbst etwas geschaut und folgendes enddeckt 
EK Water Blocks EK-RES X3 - TUBE 250 - 204mm

Laut Beschreibung genau die gleichen Maße, nur eben doppelt so lang. Also einfach auf blöd bestellt , wenns nicht passt hab ich halt pech ;D
Dann gerade eben mit einer Spritzflasche den AGB von oben leer gesaugt, Tube rausgeschraubt , die neue lange Tube reingeschraubt und siehe da... passt wie angegossen...
Flüssigkeit habe ich wie man sieht auch gegen leicht violette Flüssigkeit getauscht. 
Hier mal Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sagte ja schon , ich ändere gerne viel, nach und nach immer wieder mal etwas, ob es mir wirklich zusagt wird sich zeigen. Bis jetzt find ichs super, und sollte es mich doch stören dann kommt der kurze AGB Tube wieder rein. 
Der Umbau hat jetzt keine 10 Minuten gedauert. Genau so lässt es sich also auch in weniger als 10 Minuten wieder zurück bauen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Baboy schrieb:


> Hi, ich möchte mir auch ein Luxe 2 zulegen und denke an eine 3x Radiator Konfig. Vielleicht kannst du mit deiner Erfahrung etwas aushelfen.
> Geplant hätte ich 2x 360mm im Boden und Deckel und 1x 420mm in der Front. Seitlich nur Lüfter.
> Würden sich der Deckel 360er und Front 420er in die Quere kommen mit den Anschlüssen? Aufgrund des Kreislaufs würde ich gerne alle Radiatoren als Crossflow nehmen und hätte damit immer einen Anschluss an jedem Ende des Radiators. Speziell beim Frontradiator 420 würde mich da interessieren, wie genau die Positionierung ist, da er ja kürzer ist als ein 480er. Ist er dann mittig oder eher oben/unten anliegend?  Welche Anschlüsse werden da kritisch, wenn ich ihn mit dem Deckel 360er verbinden möchte. Notfalls muss ich dann eben auf einen Crossflow verzichten, wenn das Anbinden nicht einfach zu realisieren wäre.
> 
> Zur Frage warum ich ausgerechnet 420 und nicht 480 vorne verbauen möchte: Nominell hat der 420x140 minimal mehr Fläche als der 480x120 und ich habe noch 140mm Lüfter übrig..



Also viel kürzer wird ein 420er ja nicht sein, so hättest du unten und oben einen Anschluss wo je ein 360er im Boden und Deckel sitzt. Auf Seite 1 siehst du ja wie ich versucht habe so einen 480er in der Front zu verbauen. Mit Anschlüssen nach oben und nach unten , beides habe ich versucht. Jedes mal waren die Fittings total eingeklemmt und unerreichbar für mich.
Also ich finde es alles andere als schön so. Ich würde wenn dann lieber einen 420er in die Front packen mit beiden Anschlüssen nach oben oder nach unten und dann je nachdem wo die Anschlüsse nun sind an der Seite dann lieber einen 240er verbauen. Dann hast du viel mehr Platz für Tubes bzw Schläuche.
Wenn also 420er mit Anschlüsse nach oben , dann oben einen 240er , so meine ich das.


----------



## Patrick_87 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Wobei wenn ich mir die Bilder auf Seite 1 ansehe. Ein 420er ist ja genau 1/2er 120er Lüfter kürzer.. Sprich 60mm kürzer. 
Wenn die Fittings nun auf der Hälfte des letzten 120er Lüfters oben in der Front sitzen würden könnte es passen. Wenn dann zusätzlich der Radiator im Deckel etwas dünner ist als mein 45er dann könnte das durchaus passen..
Dann würde ich den 420er in der Front aber nicht als Crossflow nehmen. Dann würde ich lieber einen normalen nehmen, beide Anschlüsse nach oben verbauen. Stelle ich mir viel einfacher vor als oben und unten einen Anschluss zu haben. Zumal ein Crossflow doch auch wieder etwas länger ist als ein normaler Radiator oder ?


----------



## Baboy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Genau das sind die Fragen, die ich mir gestellt hatte.  Also ein normaler Radiator wird wohl in der Front besser aufgehoben sein. Ist die Position genau vorgegeben oder lässt er sich über Langlöcher noch nach oben/unten verschieben? 
Bezüglich der Dicken hätte ich auch Oben/Front jeweils 30mm Radiatoren und unten einen 60er verbaut. So langsam wird ein Schuh draus. Oben/Unten sollte Crossflow aber problemlos möglich sein?
Und zu deiner Frage, ja Crossflow Radiatoren sind in der Regel etwas länger als die normalen Varianten.


----------



## Patrick_87 (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Baboy schrieb:


> Genau das sind die Fragen, die ich mir gestellt hatte.  Also ein normaler Radiator wird wohl in der Front besser aufgehoben sein. Ist die Position genau vorgegeben oder lässt er sich über Langlöcher noch nach oben/unten verschieben?
> Bezüglich der Dicken hätte ich auch Oben/Front jeweils 30mm Radiatoren und unten einen 60er verbaut. So langsam wird ein Schuh draus. Oben/Unten sollte Crossflow aber problemlos möglich sein?
> Und zu deiner Frage, ja Crossflow Radiatoren sind in der Regel etwas länger als die normalen Varianten.



Crossflow oben und unten sehe ich kein Problem. Nur in der Front würde ich das lieber lassen. Wenn der Radiator im Deckel 30mm dick ist, bist du dann im Deckel ja auch noch mal 15mm weiter oben als ich mit meinem 45er.
Schau mal auf diesem Bild hier, da siehst du ein wenig die öffnungen an dem der Radiator in der Front befestigt wird. So wie ich das sehe müsste es möglich sein ihn in der Front ein wenig zu verschieben. Ich weiß allerdings nicht genau wo jetzt jede Schraube sitzt bei einem Radiator mit 140er Lüftern.
Sollte jetzt jede Schraube ganz unten und die nächste wieder ganz oben greifen dann wäre es natürlich nicht möglich. Aber da will ich jetzt ungerne etwas sagen was hinterher vielleicht nicht richtig ist 
Aber hier kannst du selbst mal schauen da sieht man es ein wenig. Ist das einziege Bild das ich habe auf dem die Front öffnungen zu sehen sind wo später die Schrauben sitzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schau dir auch mal folgendes Video an, vielleicht hilft dir das auch etwas bei der Planung:
YouTube


----------



## Baboy (16. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Danke für deine Hilfe. Werde um ein paar Versuche nicht drumherum kommen. Aber ich gehe stark davon aus, dass es möglich sein wird 420 Front und 360 Top/Bottom kollosionsfrei zu betreiben.


----------



## Patrick_87 (4. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Hallöchen !
Ich habe nun auch noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen. 
Das wichtigste war das Problem mit dem entlüften des Systems. Bei meinem R6 mit zwei Radiatoren und nur cpu Kühlung war der Kreislauf relativ klein,  dort ging das ohne Probleme. 
Seit dem ich nun aber 4 Radiatoren,  cpu und gpu gekühlt habe ist das befüllen ein wahrer Krampf geworden. Die Ek Pumpe hat im AGB unten 'OUT' und 'IN' beide Öffnungen direkt nebeneinander. Dadurch wird jedes mal die ganze Luft die beim befüllen aufsteigt circa zur Hälfte wieder eingesaugt, und bei 4 Radis , cpu und gpu dauert es dann sehr lange bis das alles raus ist. 

Ich habe nun schon dieses EK Plexiglas Symbol in den AGB gesetzt , das soll angeblich verwirbelungen verhindern , bringt aber nichts. Diesen schwarzen Schwamm probiert , bringt auch nur sehr wenig. Und dann Gibt's ja noch dieses kleine Mini aufsteigtröhrchen im Set. 
Leider hat ek da aber einen kleinen Denkfehler gehabt..

Eigentlich sollte man das Röhrchen ja in die ''IN'' Öffnung stecken damit die aufsteigende Luft weit möglich an der Ansaugung im AGB vorbei geführt wird. Damit eben keine Luft eingesaugt wird.
Ek hat es leider andersrum gemacht.. Hier wird das Röhrchen in die Öffnung gesteckt wo angesaugt wird. Macht doch keinen Sinn.
So wird durch das 3cm lange Röhrchen die aufsteigende Luft einfach 3cm weiter oben angesaugt.

Also habe ich mir dafür etwas überlegt..
Ich habe mir nun einen anderen Deckel für den AGB gekauft , einen der mehrere Öffnungen im Deckel hat. Der originale hat ja nur eine die ich dann zum auffüllen nutze.
So habe ich jetzt einen Deckel über den ich dann das Wasser aus dem System von oben zuführen kann , und habe trotzdem noch eine Öffnung zum befüllen..
Außerdem hat die Öffnung im Deckel die ich jetzt als 'IN' nutze auch ein Steigröhrchen , So plätschert das Wasser nicht einfach vom Deckel in den AGB sondern wird circa 7cm weit rein geführt.

So habe ich nun zwei Fliegen mit einer klatsche erledigt , jetzt wird unten im AGB keine Luft mehr angesaugt , und ich habe den unteren 'IN' Zugang frei.
Den konnte ich jetzt mit einem Ablassventil versehen um das System zu entleeren. Wollte ich schon immer haben.

Ja und wie viele hier gesagt hatten ich solle mal meine Schlauch Verlegung ändern.. Das wurde nun auch geändert. Weniger hin und her , jetzt immer den kürzesten Weg gewählt.

Das befüllen hat nun super geklappt, es wird überhaupt gar keine Luft mehr angesaugt und besser aussehen tut es nun auch da ich weniger Schlauch im System habe.

Vorher war ja mein Wunsch zwischen cpu und gpu möglichst viele Radiatoren dazwischen zu haben. Dadurch verlief der Schlauch dann natürlich etwas hin und her , wurde aber nun auch behoben.

Bilder werde ich heute Abend wenn ich von der Arbeit komme posten


----------



## Viking30k (4. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Bin mal gespannt wie es jetzt aussieht


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wie es jetzt aussieht



Wie weit bist du denn eigentlich mit deinem Rechner?  Du hast doch das Elite und wolltest Hardtubes verbauen oder?

Ich habe vorgestern als das ganze Wasser raus war auch noch mal drüber nachgedacht ob ich nicht doch HT verbauen soll..
Aber erst einmal bleibe ich bei Schläuche.. Habe mir ja jetzt einen super coolen Ablasshahn gekauft,  So ist das entleeren jetzt noch einfacher  
Wollte ich schon so lange haben,  aber 39euro für so ein Teil war mir immer etwas zu teuer. Gibt sie auch billiger aber die schönen von bitspower sind alle recht teuer. 
Gerade die mit drehbaren 1/4zoll Gewinde auf einer Seite , aber zahlt man ja nur ein mal. 
War auf jeden Fall kein Fehler den teuersten zu nehmen, macht echt einen super hochwertigen und massiven Eindruck.


----------



## Viking30k (5. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Ja ich fange aber in so 1 bis 2 Wochen erst an zu bauen was hast du jetzt noch mal an radiatoren drin ? 4 Stück ja aber Größe?

Ps: welchen Ablasshahn hast du genommen?


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ja ich fange aber in so 1 bis 2 Wochen erst an zu bauen was hast du jetzt noch mal an radiatoren drin ? 4 Stück ja aber Größe?
> 
> Ps: welchen Ablasshahn hast du genommen?



Achso , okay. Ich drücke dir die Daumen 

Ablasshahn habe ich folgenden installiert:
Bitspower Absperrhahn 1x IG 1/4 Zoll & 1x G1/4 Zoll AG…

Ist meiner Meinung nach der beste und schönste.
Dieser hat direkt schon ein drehbares 1/4 Zoll Außengewinde an einer Seite. So kannst du ihn direkt an die Pumpe schrauben und ihn dir dann zurecht drehen in die gewünschte Position.

Bei den anderen Modellen hast du halt beidseitig ein Innengewinde , müsstest du dann erst noch einen Anschluss kaufen um ihn anschrauben zu können und wenn er dann falschrum fest sein sollte dann sieht es halt blöd aus.
Oder man müsste nach einem Anschluss dazu suchen der auch drehbar ist , gibt es auch irgendwo , aber wieso so umständlich wenn es das auch direkt alles in einem gibt ? 

Radiatoren habe ich 4x360mm verbaut. 60mm,  45mm,  35mm und 30mm dick.
Einer von EK und drei von Alpha.
Einen 360er und sogar nagelneuen 480er habe ich übrigens noch zum Verkauf , nur nebenbei für die,  die noch nicht in den Markt können und etwas suchen


----------



## Patrick_87 (5. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

So , hier einmal die versprochenen Bilder. Wollte ich ja gestern Abend schon hochladen , wurde aber etwas spät mit Feierabend 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja , ihr hattet recht mit der Schlauch  Verlegung , davor war es wirklich etwas chaotisch. Aber ich sagte ja , es wird so oft gebastelt und geändert,  manchmal muss man alles etwas auf sich wirken lassen bis man selbst merkt ob es einem wirklich zusagt oder nicht


----------



## Viking30k (14. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Hm ich habe jetzt auch den bitspower Kugel Hahn optisch top aber geht dein Hahn auch so schwer zu drehen?

Mache eh auch noch einen Verschluss drauf


----------



## Patrick_87 (14. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Hm ich habe jetzt auch den bitspower Kugel Hahn optisch top aber geht dein Hahn auch so schwer zu drehen?
> 
> Mache eh auch noch einen Verschluss drauf



Naja was heißt schwer.. Man muss schon ein wenig fester drehen. Aber das ist ja auch normal. Dort ist ja eine Kugel drin die ein Loch hat. Und diese sitzt fest in einer Kunststoff Hülle. Würde sie da so lose drin liegen würde das ganze ja nicht dicht sein.
Ich finde man muss schon ein wenig fest drehen aber nicht so fest das es sich falsch anfühlen würde.
Ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem Teil ,macht einen super hochwertigen Eindruck.


----------



## Viking30k (14. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Ja er ist auch recht schwer für die Größe eindeutig der schönste Hahn bisher hoffe es ist ok wen ich hier bilder poste

Danke noch mal für die Empfehlung


----------



## Patrick_87 (15. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*



Viking30k schrieb:


> Ja er ist auch recht schwer für die Größe eindeutig der schönste Hahn bisher hoffe es ist ok wen ich hier bilder poste
> 
> Danke noch mal für die Empfehlung



höhö ich habe nicht nur exakt den gleichen Hahn , sondern ich habe auch genau den Verschluss dazu gewählt


----------



## SeriousNow (18. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Du sagtest zwei 480er (Front + Seite) würden nicht rein passen, oder nur schwer?

Habe es heute mit einem 480er ausprobiert und der passt an beiden Position wunderbar rein (Anschlüsse oben).
Mit den Anschlüssen dürfte man auch genügend Platz haben wenn man die Lüfter danach dran schraubt.

Wo genau war da bei dir das Problem? Vielleicht kommt das auf mich ja noch zu und ich habe etwas vergessen.


----------



## Patrick_87 (18. November 2019)

*AW: Umzug : Aus dem R6 ab ins Luxe 2*

Nur Seite und Front wäre vielleicht möglich gewesen, allerdings hat mir dann die Schlauchverbindung nicht gefallen. Naja und als ich dazu dann noch den 360er im Deckel montiert habe war für mich Schluss  Der 360er im Deckel hat mir keine Möglichkeit gelassen die zwei 480er ordentlich mit Anschlüssen und Schlauch zu verbinden. 
Wenn du im Deckel einen 240er verbaust , könnte das ganze passen, aber einen 240er hatte ich nicht. Ich habe mich dann für 4x360mm entschieden und das war für mich die beste Entscheidung. 
So habe ich überall noch etwas Platz, komm an alle Anschlüsse problemlos ran und kann ohne großen Aufwand jedes Teil tauschen, umbauen usw.
2x 480 und den 360er im Deckel war bei mir nicht möglich. 

Außerdem wollte ich den Radiator im der Seitenwand ja unbedingt im hinteren Kabelmanagement Bereich verbauen damit ich die LED Lüfter im vorderen Teil sichtbar drauf schrauben kann. So wäre ich aber mit den Anschlüssen und Schlauch nicht ohne weiteres in den vorderen Bereich gekommen.


----------

